# Using coupons when shopping



## Marie5656 (Feb 1, 2017)

Do any of you use coupons when shopping for groceries and other household items?  I do, and find I can save a bit off my bill when I shop right.  I mostly print coupons off the internet.  If I match them with a good sale at the store I can usually do pretty well.  Had an instance once where I had a 50 cent coupon off air freshener spray.  One week the store had it on sale for a dollar a can.  I had four coupons, and since my store doubles coupons, I got them for free.  Cannot beat that.  Just did that again today.  I wrote to Bush's baked beans to tell them I liked their products.  I got two 55 cent coupons.  Store has them on sale this week for a dollar each.  Bought two, got them free.  I do not always do that well, but it can sure add up.  
I do a lot of reading on how to save money with coupons and other savings.  It sure does help.  Especially at big holiday shopping trips, like for Thanksgiving.
What do you do to save money?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

We get weekly flyers in the newspaper for our nearby supermarkets. I always look at them for who has what on sale and if there's any coupons needed for a particular item I clip them and use them that week.  I also get valu-pak type coupons in the regular mail and go through those for something I might use.  I never got into using online coupons, but I don't do that many things online.

  I also use coupons for things like local pizzeria deliveries, if it's a good place that I might use before the coupon expires.  During the holiday specials I always pick up a turkey or ham on sale, and freeze it until I want to make it. I never used to care, but now that I'm retired and not working, I do a bit more to save money, don't want it running out before I expire. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2017)

I use a few coupons but most of my savings comes from shopping the no frills stores, buying basic items that are usually inexpensive and eliminating waste from the things I buy.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 1, 2017)

Only if it's for something I normally buy and mostly those $5 off $25 you spend when I know I had planned to spend that or more anyway.  Most food coupons aren't for items I would normally buy, so it's rare I used them. But I will shop the sales.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 1, 2017)

I use coupons that I get in the mail too and I've also started asking about senior discounts got 10% off my total bill today at the market. Just like most things if you don't ask you'll miss out on them. I also like to buy food items when they're on sale and will stock up to save money


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use a few coupons but most of my savings comes from shopping the no frills stores, buying basic items that are usually inexpensive and eliminating waste from the things I buy.



Me, too, Aunt Bea.  As April T says, most coupons are not for things I buy.  I don't buy much fancy stuff, since I mostly cook from scratch, anyway.  I do stock up when chicken breasts are on sale -- I have a big freezer.  I also watch the weekly flyers to see what's on sale.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 3, 2017)

I try and use coupons, in fact, I get the Sunday paper only for all the coupons.   I've noticed more and more coupons are the buy 2 deals and I only want/need 1.    Sure not like the 'old days'.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 3, 2017)

*I usually only use my coupons if the item is on sale, or a good deal.  Aunt Bea, I go to the no frills stores often too.  Sometimes Aldi, but more often Price Rite (in some areas it is Shop Rite).  I love Price Rite because they have their own brands as well as "name" brands of items.  Whatever we can do to save money.  Debbie..I hate the "you have to buy 2" coupons, unless it is something I use often--like I do not mind if it is soup or something, which we use a lot of for lunches or in cooking*


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a few in my purse, but always forget to present them at the checkout. When I finally remember, they have expired.

BTW - why do most coupons have an expiration date?


----------

